# Shopping Cart Website



## LeeVanCliff (Apr 10, 2012)

Between Volusion, Shopify and GoDaddy Quick Carts, which one is better? I am looking for a website builder but need a shopping cart attached. I viewed all the websites listed but I want to know more from individuals that actually experienced the different sites.


----------



## Iano (Jul 5, 2011)

Shopify. Really easy interface. Pricey for small shops if you want to offer your customers coupons though.


----------



## Stencil (Jul 9, 2012)

Wordpress + WooCommerce sounds like what you're looking for, but I suppose that can get fairly complicated, although the WooCommerce interface is fairly simple if you're not doing anything too fancy. Shopify seems to be your best best.


----------



## gruntstyle (Aug 11, 2009)

We use opencart very successfully. Very flexible and easy to use.


----------



## Zenergy (Apr 14, 2011)

If you're using WP, I've had good experiences with WPeCommerce, and the Gold Cart upgrade. Easy to use and stable.


----------



## zachariasCO (Jan 2, 2012)

[For] my wordpress website I used big cartel for my shopping cart. Big cartel is easy to use I havent had any problems.


----------



## KabirC (Aug 29, 2011)

Iano said:


> Shopify. Really easy interface. Pricey for small shops if you want to offer your customers coupons though.


I am in the process of switching to Shopify, for only $10 more they can add on coupons to the basic plan.


----------



## Iano (Jul 5, 2011)

KabirC said:


> I am in the process of switching to Shopify, for only $10 more they can add on coupons to the basic plan.


Cool. That wasn't an option to me when I was with them.


----------



## KabirC (Aug 29, 2011)

Iano said:


> Cool. That wasn't an option to me when I was with them.


It isn't, you have to email them about it!


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

They're all garbage.

Roll your own. You can hire a decent coder locally and drop $5000 to have something that includes everything you want and not have to shoehorn specific features into an off-the-shelf package.


----------



## gruntstyle (Aug 11, 2009)

They're not all garbage. We use an opensource platform and I think our site looks pretty crisp. 

You still might need to hire somebody to get a specific look or to install it the way you want it.


----------



## Shirt Evolution (Jul 3, 2012)

treefox2118 said:


> They're all garbage.
> 
> Roll your own. You can hire a decent coder locally and drop $5000 to have something that includes everything you want and not have to shoehorn specific features into an off-the-shelf package.


 
I strongly disagree with this.

There are many software packages that are easily customizeable, offer many features, and most importantly: update with bug fixes. They have teams of people working to better their products every day, that's something no freelance coder can compete with...especially with something like an eccomerce site where security is a very important variable.

If you hire someone to do code from scratch, you run the risk of missing something important and being screwed if they're not willing to support it or can't support it in a timely fashion.

An example? Say your coder leaves a security hole that is open for an SQL injection (and this happens to even large companies). Your database is compromised. Is your developer on call 24/7? Probably not. You're out a week of business because of a security hole.

Plus, in the early stages of your business, you're not going to completely know what functionality your site needs. Business needs evolve, technologies change, and to lock yourself into something fairly permanent that would need expensive customizations to fix is a rather large gamble. I would recommend using a licensed product.


----------



## ConCon (May 30, 2012)

As a freelance designer I have built a few websites including some for the members of this forum. 

For best and simple results use the following:
*Microsoft Web Matrix* - Allows you to host your site locally and make changes, then upload them online. Just in case you mess something up by accident. Very easy to use.
*Wordpress* - You can install Wordpress straight from Web Matrix interface.
*Woo-Commerce* - Free cart software, with variation support and other powerful features and TOP NOTCH documentation and support - used by hundreds of professionals.
*CSV Product Import Plugin* - 50$ Upload Manufactures Products seamlessly with variation support! (which is a rare find)
*WebSecureStores Hosting* - Integrates perfectly with WebMatrix and offers a local database connection! (rare find) all for just 2.25$ a month if you use the coupon: WebMatrix55
*SanMar Products* - I created these files for uploading into the CSV Plugin - You can have them:
https://docs.google.com/open?id=0BzeFUDH5iHi3aTFLeDZMTWVLZDg
and
https://docs.google.com/open?id=0BzeFUDH5iHi3QXVXeGJvLXNPNnM

I just posted a really long tutorial and waiting approval from the moderators... Check it out if it's up!


----------



## Horor (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi,
I Recommend you to view the site XnYnZ.com .They have Quick Shopping cart as well as website Builder.It's very easy and Simple.I created my website here for My E-Commerce Site.they are one of the cheap and reliable online providers in USA.So I prefer you to view this site for more Details.....


----------



## Tshirtgang (Dec 28, 2010)

Shopify and Magento are both great shopping cart options.
IF you are looking specifically for a T Shirt website and supplier then you can open a free t shirt website on our platform. The site would be hosted by us and all you would need is a domain. To see an example site you can check out http://ericmaaske.com/ . The site would be fully synced with our backend which would allow for all your orders to be automatically fulfilled by us.


----------



## guest169003 (Feb 29, 2012)

Magento is Awesome. It does everything you could want..in a store. however can be complicated to the average back end shop owner...if you are looking for a store with a powerful, and easy to install blog, or photo gallery for say, event pics...forget it, magento fails. If your primary focus is a store,orders, and clients and no extra fluff go magento...if you want the extras I've heard good on Wordpress. We are currently switching over for that purpose. As for the..roll your own comments...save that money tree that people apparently would have to drop five gs on a web site, and use a cms template. Design it your way.. .put the extra chedda into product and marketing. Good luck.

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515a using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## onlinestore (Aug 7, 2012)

Are you looking for a shopping cart software that can optimize your website in a better way.We are one of the top ecommerce solutions provider in India with the latest Free Ecommerce Software to fetch more number of business.


----------

